# Had to shave him



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The fur will grow back. It will just take some time.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Conditioner will help*

When ever I work my dogs in the field, I put conditioner straight on their furnishings (tail, pants, front legs & bib) Rub it in & comb it through. It helps to protect & also makes the burrs etc. comb right out when I get home. I use Pure Pet "Pure Clover" I LOVE it & it works! You can order it directly from the Mfg. in CA. Pure Pert Products. I also LOVE their Pure Pearl shampoo!! Putting conditioner on the "cut" hair will help to keep it from breaking & assist in it growing more promptly...best of luck


----------

